# OCD-ni Vs. Mercedes SL320 in poor buffer trailed condition full correction



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Our latest patient for a little OCD magic was a 1998 Mercedes Benz SL320 in solid black. The car had been obviously parked under a fur tree for quite some time and was covered in green staining, sap and lots of bonded contaminants. To begin with to we decided to give the car a good clean before we assessed the full extent of what we had to deal with. The initial was to remove the bonded contaminants ready for a deep cleanse.
For this process, we decided to use the New range of OCC (Orchard Car Care) products that will be on sale very shortly.
Products used.
OCC All Purpose cleaner snow foamed and left to dwell for several minutes. 
OCC super Degreaser used in wheel arches.
OCC Alloy wheel cleaner.
Once the initial rinse was over the car was refoamed left to dwell and then washed using the 2 bucket method and OCC Luxury shampoo. Various brushes were used to help agitate the stubborn grime and the steam cleaner was also used to help for the bad bits. The car was then treated to 
A complete De tar using OCC Tar Remover.
Clayed using OCC clay and OCC clay lube.





















































































































Wheels washed Before:









After:









Wheel nuts cleaned and painted:


















Wheel arches were actually not bad and needed very little work!


















After the wash the full story began to unfold. The car was very heavily swirled with massive amounts of buffer trails all over the car and a very nasty "brillo pad" mark on the passenger side rear quarter. 








































































So once all paint readings were taken the car was moved inside and the correction work began. A full 3 stage correction was carried out using various Chemical guys Hexlogic pads with the following products:
3M fast cut plus
Megs #105
Megs #205
Tail pipe was removed as it was very rusty. It was matt black but I decided to paint it using the cars paint code as I hate different colours of black on a car then it was finished in a temperature resistant lacquer to prevent fading.
Before:








After:








During shots:






























































































































Due to the serious amount of work that was involved to remove the marks the car was prepped using Panel Prep to remove everything then refined for several hours with a blue 3M waffle and good old 85RD to ensure a hologram and as much as possible defect free finish. The car was then wiped down with IPA checked over then treated to:
2 coats of Chemical Guys EZ-Crème and 2 coats of Valentines Concourse wax. 
All plastics were dressed using OCC trim sheen, arches were dressed as well as the Engine bay. 
The interior was also steam cleaned and the leather treated to a good clean using OCC leather Cleaner and then given a good 2 coats of OCC leather conditioner. 
Now for the afters:












































































































And one of Clarke's art shots!









Many thanks for reading and as usual any C&C are very welcome.
Ronnie


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Ill say again stunning work as usual

Chris


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Chris, many thanks!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Outstanding...:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work done..like the final picture..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks guys. Yea hate to admit it Clarke is not bad with a camera but don't tell him I said that!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice wagon Rollo. Looking forward to trying my free samples!:lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

love that car. Great job. Great shots too.


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic work guys


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Ronnie


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Nice wagon Rollo. Looking forward to trying my free samples!:lol:


I'll happily second that. 

Excellent job done there once again. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers guys. Dont worry John and Andy your on my wee list of trial products!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Super work once again guy's


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers guys thanks very much!


----------



## RV55DAN (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey love the work  noticed in another thread your based in Tangradee Im paying that place a visit soon might see you around


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work, great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Ronnie, stunning work fella, loved the attention to the smallest bits like the exhaust tips and such. Some great correction and beautiful finish with a much forgotten LSP :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*OCD-ni Vs. Mercedes SL320*

Apols duplicate post


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Superb! :argie:


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

your at the top of your game well done chap


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

RV55DAN said:


> Hey love the work  noticed in another thread your based in Tangradee Im paying that place a visit soon might see you around


Your welcome any time. we are moving to open a new detailing shop outside Richhill very shortly as well...

many thanks for the great comments!


----------



## RV55DAN (Aug 7, 2009)

haha I'm here now! love it... I love the registration plates, at first I thought everyone had private plates  some lovely motors too


----------



## msportbuffer (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome job - hard to believe its actually the same car :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

like new


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks for the great comments. More details to follow shortly..


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

great stuff mate love it


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

glad you liked it guys. just preparing a few more a couple that have had to be sorted after they were "detailed" by someone else unfortunatly.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Some very nice work there Ronnie. Nice turn around ..


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

That's got to be worth £1500 more than it was before you did it.....beautiful


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers guys many thanks.


----------



## sarefeet (Oct 10, 2007)

Lovely finnish mate, what a transformation


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

The order of the pictures it's not correct! First is when the car was new and then came the pictures when the car is old!!! LOL

Great Job!!!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top Work :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks for the great comments glad you like the detail.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

It wasnt that bad before:tumbleweed:

Cracking work Ronnie.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> It wasnt that bad before:tumbleweed:
> 
> Cracking work Ronnie.


true its amazing what photoshop can do and a bottle of Super Resin Polish LOL!!! I found an old newspaper worked best for removing it though!:wall::wall::thumb::lol:


----------

